# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  V.Alamäki: Oulu - Ii

## Jouni Seilonen

Alamäki painatti aikataulunsa kanteen viime elokuussa päivämäärät 9.8.2010-5.6.2011, mutta julkaisi joulukuussa uuden aikataulun 1.1.2011-5.6.2011. Näitä jos vertaa, niin yksi ero on se, että uudemmasta puuttuu lauantain vastaisten öiden vuorot (Oulusta 0.05 ja 2.05, Iistä 22.00 ja 01.00). "Hauska" yllätys viikonloppuyönä jollekulle? Linjalla 20 pääsee kyseisinä öinä Oulun keskustasta vielä 2.40 Haukiputaalle Häyrysenniemeen asti, mutta jäljelle jää kymmenkunta kilometriä käveltävää Iihin menevälle. Mielestäni on vähintäänkin "huonoa hallintoa", jos ilmoitetun kauden keskellä toteutetaan lakkautuksia!  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Niin. Minusta Koskilinjojen L15 loppui tavallaan *kesken kauden* - joulukuun viimeisenä päivänä viime vuonna. Oli minusta kyllä ihan käyttökelpoinen linja, minulle nimenomaan pohjoissuuntaan. Mihin se myöhempänä iltapäivästä kulkikin.

Olen tehnyt netitse kuntalaisaloitteen, siinä ehdotetaan paria-kolmea päivittäistä yhteyttä kaupunkikeskustasta Ruskon jätekeskukseen. Tämä lähinnä siitä syystä, jottei ongelmajätteitä/uudelta nimeltä "vaarallisia jätteitä" päätyisi (oletettavasti) jatkossa enää niin paljon sekajätteisiin.

Uusista kulutustuotteista ehkäpä juuri energiansäästölamput, tälläisen ryhmän saattavat hyvin herkästi muodostaakin.

----------

